# Wet Stone Grinder - addition



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi all,

Hi Cobalt,saw yout shop pictures in intro section, nice compact workshop, I noticed the wet stone grinder in your picture - I just got one from Aldi - at the Northern Woodworking show at Harrogate I purchased some Tormek bits and adapted to my new grinder pic attached


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its a good machine

I need to install the same thing on mine good idea

it does help to get the same angle each time


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Back when I was selling carvings on a regular bases I was able to invest on a Tormek sharpening system. It is hard to beat for sharpening. I keep thing in shape with stones and strop but when it is time to Tune up the tools,fix a ding or regrind the Tormek comes out.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I never remember to hone my tools till its to late just get lost in the carving then pay for it later


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I Have gotten in the habit of stropping my tool as I go. it really extends the time between having to use the stone and it helps with consistency in the quality of the tools cuts. If I am doing heavy waist removal I try to touch up the tools I have used at the end of the day or before I use it again. I do not do as much heavy work these days. But the hard steel in the carving tools can get micro dings in the cutting edge. They show up in the work with unwanted lines or scratches that are easy to miss but will really stand out in the finish. I have had to go back and clean them up and refinish. One of the main reasons i got in the habit of stropping and checking the cutting edge most every time I am using the tool. It is a good habit to get in to with carving knives as well.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

I learned early on that regular stropping is important especially when knife carving , I agree with CV3 always strop my tools back into the box, Tormek the holy grail of sharpening that was o good purchase CV3.


----------

